# Stimson Python eggs and babies.



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys just thought I would share my video about my stimmies. They have been breeding really well and I'm trying maternal incubation this year. 
There is also some feeding clips of last years babies. 



Let me know what you think and feel free to share it if you want. 

Thanks for checking it out. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 4, 2017)

Great little vid 

' Barney Stimson' BAHAHHAA love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks kittycat17. 

Yeah he is a ripper [emoji38]such a chill snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just a bit of an update on the eggs and a few other animals in the reptile room. [emoji16]


----------



## Aquaman (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool thread 
Cheers


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Nov 14, 2017)

Bit of a sad update. The eggs were almost cooked and for some reason they started to mold up and turn brown. 

I believe the condensation was dripping on the eggs. 

Here is a video showing the eggs, they are near the end. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 16, 2017)

Gr8 Vid, sorry about the Eggs but even in nature #$%@ Happens, better luck next time, I gotta say that is about the most eclectic collections i have seen for a while. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Nov 16, 2017)

Haha thanks ronhalling. Yeah I was a bit upset the eggs didn’t fully incubate but there was still a positive in my opinion, the mother was a psychopath for ages after I stole her eggs for the artificial incubation last year. This year she was a bit more content with her own effort of raising the eggs so I have a much more relaxed snake on my hands.


----------

